# Aluminum shocks for mini late models, any ideas on how to get them to stop leaking???



## DSmith (Oct 11, 2009)

Put the new aluminum shocks on my mini late model, they leak like crazy!!! Any tricks to get them to stop???


----------



## dizzy (Jan 6, 2004)

I read somewhere that people were using pipe tape. I have not tried it yet but I will.


----------



## DSmith (Oct 11, 2009)

dizzy said:


> I read somewhere that people were using pipe tape. I have not tried it yet but I will.


I had read that too but after taking them apart there is not hardly any threads to put the tape on.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

If you are talking about the Losi brand Mini shocks that have the cartridge, I have O-rings that fit the cartridge and prevent leaks between the cartridge and shock body:










The only issue is that they seal so well, they make it difficult to bleed and assemble the shocks. So I came up with the idea of drilling the shock bodies for bleeder screws:










The problem with the bleeder screws as shown is that it limits how much you can compress the shocks because they interfere with the piston movement. You need external 1/8" limiters to keep the piston from hitting the bleeder screw. I am planning on trying to drill a set for top-entry bleeder screws (like on the original mini-slider plastic shocks) but haven't had time to do that yet.

If you want some of these O-rings, I'll sell you a dozen if you send me $5 cash and a SASE to return them in. No PayPal on this small a transaction.


----------



## ThomasSuter (Nov 4, 2009)

you need to use lighter oil and seal shock caps with pipe thread tape


----------



## ThomasSuter (Nov 4, 2009)

DSmith said:


> Put the new aluminum shocks on my mini late model, they leak like crazy!!! Any tricks to get them to stop???





DSmith said:


> I had read that too but after taking them apart there is not hardly any threads to put the tape on.


well when ever you use cast or stainless to aluminum it will never seal correctly try to find aluminum bleeders for shock towers:tongue::wave:


----------



## ThomasSuter (Nov 4, 2009)

aluminum towers with steel or cast bleeders are hard to seal try to find a alumium bleeder or stainlees


----------

